# your opinions about my design



## conoka1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello everyone, 
I put together this cage/loft design over the weekend, I was lucky to find free 3X6 doors at the local habitat for humanity store, my main goal is to be able to watch them from my backyard and breed the 2 couples that I have.
the dimensions on this thing are 3' deep 6' high and 5' wide. 
I put hardware cloth on the bottom for cleaning also the front and the top part, I have reinforced all the corners with metal covers, I tried to build this thing with birds safety in mind as I have caught rats and other varmints around the property before.
I know I need to add more perches, what else do you think will improve the quality of life and safety of my pigeons.

Thank you


----------



## Silverwings (Oct 27, 2017)

You may want to add a flight off the side, like a larger entirely wire enclosed space so they can fly around if they want. I like your design.


----------



## conoka1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Silverwings said:


> You may want to add a flight off the side, like a larger entirely wire enclosed space so they can fly around if they want. I like your design.


I will look for some secure fencing materials and add to it as I go. Thanks for the advice.


----------

